# [2009] Need Help Planning trip to Montana



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 24, 2009)

We have to travel to Billings, Montana the first week of June for a wedding.

Since we will have to spend a huge amount of money on airfares for the family I'm trying to see if we could somehow make a vacation of it, by adding a timeshare week somewhere, either the week before or the week afterwards.  (We've got several spacebanked weeks with RCI we need to use.)

Problem is:  we have already been to Yellowstone National Park and no one wants to go back there.  There are timeshares in Red Lodge, but the reviews are bad, and it doesn't sound like there would be much to do there.   Glacier National Park looks like it might be too far away, and it also sounds like they don't really open up and get things going until the end of June.

We are 2 adults with a teenager (15 years old).  We are not really hikers, but we do enjoy white-water rafting and horseback riding.  The NeNastako Village @ MeadowLake Resort sounds nice, but it is near Whitefish, and we would have to drive almost 450 miles each way to Billings.  

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.  We would be flying to Montana from Southern California, and I hate to travel that far just for the weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## NWL (Jan 24, 2009)

Not much around Billings, as I'm sure you've found out.  I believe Fairmont Hot Springs, west of Butte, is a timeshare, but I don't know which company they are affiliated with.  That's the closet I could come to Billings.

http://www.fairmontmontana.com/aboutus/gettinghere.asp

It's a big state and everything is spread out.  I've logged many miles in MT!

What about arriving in Billings, but leave from Glacier Park International?  Whitefish and Glacier are great (I live "nearby"), but you're correct about the timing.  It is hit or miss at that time of year as to whether the whole park is accessible.  It will be open, but the high country might still be under snow pack.

Hope this helps.  If you have any further questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 24, 2009)

Billings is kind of "in the middle" of things, so just about anywhere you want to go will be a bit of a drive.

You might find it's easier to drive around Montana than it is in California.  Montana has freeway speed limits that are pretty high, and travel times aren't that bad to see some very interesting stuff:

I visited Glacier National Park a few years ago, and things were pretty well open and ready in June.  One of the nicer sights there, the Going To The Sun road, opened June 4th that year.  The opening date would depend on how bad a winter they'd just had.  If it's an option, that might be worth seeing.  It's a gorgeous place, even if it is a long drive to get there.

Heading Southeast from Billings on Interstate 90, you could go see Custer's Last Stand at the Little Bighorn Battlefield National Park, just about 65 miles away.  

Then another 230 miles away is Devils Tower, outside of Sundance, Wyoming.  You could see what the "Close Encounters" movie was all about.  It's an awesome place to see.

And from there, you're only about 100 miles from Rapid City, South Dakota, and Mount Rushmore.  Plenty to see and do there.

No solid answers to your questions, I know, but those are a few ideas to look at...  

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Werner (Jan 24, 2009)

If Glacier NP, mainly the Going-to-the-Sun Hwy, is open I would pick that.  We were there last summer and it is terrific.  At Logan's Pass, take the short trail along a boardwalk over the tundra to Hidden Lake Lookout.  Mountain Goats were everywhere, one hillside was covered in Rocky Mountain Sheep and the view of Hidden Lake is picture perfect.  

If you want to follow some history, take the dirt road over Lehmi pass, (not 4WD if its not raining) and see the view that Lewis and Clark saw when they crossed continental divide for the first time.  At that moment Lewis knew that it wasn't all downhill from there and that there would never be an easy route for a Northwest Passage.   Lehmi Pass Road is off of MT 324, which comes off I 15 at Clark Canyon Reservoir, which BTW covers the spot where Sacajawea met up with her brother (then the chief) and his tribe.  A few years ago we followed the L&C route from South Dakota all the way to the Pacific.  

BTW, we saved over $500 per ticket by flying from the east coast to Seattle and spending an extra day driving back across WA and Idaho to Glacier.  Hwy motels are cheap compared to airlines routes into small markets.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Renee

All I can add as an owner at Meadow Lake you would not be disappointed with NeNastako Village. The condos are beautiful with a private hot tub on the deck. You never know when the Going to the Sun road will open in June. Last time we decided to drive back to Calgary that way was the last week in June and the road was open however when we arrived at the park gates they had to close it again because of a slide. As someone else mentioned maybe you could fly into Billings and back from Glacier International which is about 15 minutes from Meadow Lake.

Lynn


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 24, 2009)

Concur with BMW and Werner about Glacier. Have been there 4 times and aching to get back. Consider seeing Kalispell(sp) and spending a few days at Whitefish, both relatively close to the park. Crazyhorse dam was a great tour.
I believe there are TSs in Whitefish. Kildahl


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 24, 2009)

*North or South*

If you can get a timeshare near Glacier (Whitefish, Columbia Falls, BigFork, West Glacier and Seeley Lake), I would reserve it.  You could ease your drive time by spending a nite enroute from Billings in Helena, the state capitol.  Meadow Lake is a great resort to have as a base but I am not sure there is availability for this summer. The suggestion to open-jaw your flight into Billings and out of Kalispell is good, but car rental dropoff fees can be a killer.

The other suggestion of the Badlands area of South Dakota would probably be more doable from Billings.  There is lots to see and do in that area.  Fewer timeshares there I think.


----------



## Elan (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd count on a GNP visit in early June.  Going to the Sun Road didn't open until early July this year.  Obviously, the open date is going to vary from year to year, but planning a timeshare based vacation in early June seems pretty risky, IMHO, unless you're going to be content to stay in Columbia Falls or Whitefish for a week without seeing GNP.


----------



## NWL (Jan 24, 2009)

There are a few rafting companies around Glacier.  You can also rent a boat and cruise Flathead Lake.  Lots of golf.  I believe there is horseback riding on Big Mountain (now known as Whitefish Mountain Resort).  Glacier also has horseback riding, but the choice of routes may be limited at that time because of snow.  Glacier's web site gives updates on the opening of Going to the Sun road, but you'd likely want to finalize your plans before they start giving definite dates for the opening.  I think the other posters have provided good ideas for Montana.  I'm going to have to pay more attention when I get home!


----------



## Steve (Jan 24, 2009)

*Glacier*

There is a lot to see in and around Glacier National Park even if Going to the Sun Road is closed over Logan Pass.  Highway 2 provides an excellent connection between the east and west sides of the park...and it's always open.

On the west side, the Lake Mcdonald Valley is beautiful.  Trail of the Cedars leads through a grove of huge trees on a path leading to a narrow gorge....you feel just like you are in Oregon.  On the east side, Two Medicine is gorgeous and the Many Glacier Valley is absolutely stunning.  St Mary's Lake isn't bad, either.  

In addition, Flathead Lake (outside the park) is a great place.  So is Whitefish Lake.  As has been said by others, there is a ton of outdoor recreation in the whole greater Glacier area.  This includes mountain biking, whitewater rafting, horseback riding, hiking, etc.  I personally think it's worth the drive from Billings...and Meadowlake is the nicest timeshare in Montana.

Steve


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 16, 2009)

Can someone tell me which lake is closest to Meadow Lake Resort?  Thanks.

Anne


----------



## Steve (Feb 16, 2009)

anne1125 said:


> Can someone tell me which lake is closest to Meadow Lake Resort?  Thanks.
> 
> Anne



The closest lake of any size would be Whitefish Lake.  It's between 5 and 10 miles away.  The next closest lake is Flathead Lake.  Both of these lakes are surrounded by mountains and forests and are gorgeous.

Steve


----------



## NWL (Feb 16, 2009)

Steve said:


> The closest lake of any size would be Whitefish Lake.  It's between 5 and 10 miles away.  The next closest lake is Flathead Lake.  Both of these lakes are surrounded by mountains and forests and are gorgeous.
> 
> Steve



An added note:  Whitefish Lake is smaller (not that it's tiny!) and seems to be popular with the jet ski/water skiing crowd because the water is warmer.  Flathead Lake is bigger (the largest inland lake in the country, I believe)  and is popular with the boating crowd (lots of sail boats along with the motorized kind).  You could tool around on that one for days!  As Steve says, the scenery around both is great!


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 6, 2009)

*We visited Glacier and Yellowstone using timeshare about 3 years ago.*



LynnW said:


> Hi Renee
> 
> All I can add as an owner at Meadow Lake you would not be disappointed with NeNastako Village. The condos are beautiful with a private hot tub on the deck. You never know when the Going to the Sun road will open in June. Last time we decided to drive back to Calgary that way was the last week in June and the road was open however when we arrived at the park gates they had to close it again because of a slide. As someone else mentioned maybe you could fly into Billings and back from Glacier International which is about 15 minutes from Meadow Lake.
> 
> Lynn



NeNastako or Meadow Lake 2BR?  My first thoughts were that we would be out and about so much that the resort/unit wouldn't make that much difference, but I think two weeks in the Glacier area are required.  Therefore, more resort/unit time.  Is the NeNastako section so much better than Meadow Lake (it requires more points)?  Do any of the units in Meadow Lake have the personal hot tub on the deck?  Do all NeNastako 2BR units have them?

We have decided to do another two-week trip to the Glacier area.  We were going to spend the second week at a different location, but knowing everything that the area offers, and having missed a lot of it on the last trip, I think staying in the area for two weeks will allow us to see the things we missed, revisit the areas we enjoyed so much before, and have some relaxation in between.

Last time, we went mid-July.  This time I'm looking at the first two weeks of July.  Would I be better waiting a couple of weeks and do mid- to late July?  Skip July 4th week crowds?


----------



## NWL (Sep 6, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> Last time, we went mid-July.  This time I'm looking at the first two weeks of July.  Would I be better waiting a couple of weeks and do mid- to late July?  Skip July 4th week crowds?



In a normal year, the first 2 weeks of July can be cold and rainy.  The last 2 weeks would be a better bet, and there are more local events to participate in.

Cheers!


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Thank you!  You're just the person who would know!!*



NWL said:


> In a normal year, the first 2 weeks of July can be cold and rainy.  The last 2 weeks would be a better bet, and there are more local events to participate in.
> 
> Cheers!



Thank you for that.  RCI just listed a bunch of 2BRs around July 4th and I was very tempted.  But I would rather wait.  We're looking to experience that beautiful Montana weather we experienced last visit!


----------



## travelbug (Sep 7, 2009)

There is another option.  If you drive west of Billings for 120 miles, you reach Livingston, where you turn south to highway 89.  You are now driving through "Paradise Valley".  Chico Hot Springs is a lovely old resort.  They have warm mineral baths enclosed at the hotel - it is actually turned into a swimming pool.  There are horse back trips from the resort.

Further down the road is Gardiner, which is the northern entrance to Yellowstone.  There you may be able to see a local rodeo.  We got lucky in our stay in the area and spent an evening at the rodeo - it was so much fun!  Also in Gardiner there is  white water rafting and more options for horse back trips.  You could also go into Yellowstone to Mammoth.

The valley is gorgeous.  Montana is an amazing place.

Marilyn


----------



## NWL (Sep 7, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> Thank you for that.  RCI just listed a bunch of 2BRs around July 4th and I was very tempted.  But I would rather wait.  We're looking to experience that beautiful Montana weather we experienced last visit!



If you choose to visit here the latter part of July, you might be interested in The Tobacco Valley Rodeo in Eureka, Montana.  The rodeo is the last weekend in July.  It's 2 nights of fun.  Eureka is 1 hour north of Whitefish, and it's a beautiful drive.  We also have an outdoor quilt show the first Saturday in August.  They hang quilts all over the town and in the Historical Village.  Both of these events are popular with out-of-town visitors.

Cheers!


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thank you for the info.  Both sound great!!!*



NWL said:


> If you choose to visit here the latter part of July, you might be interested in The Tobacco Valley Rodeo in Eureka, Montana.  The rodeo is the last weekend in July.  It's 2 nights of fun.  Eureka is 1 hour north of Whitefish, and it's a beautiful drive.  We also have an outdoor quilt show the first Saturday in August.  They hang quilts all over the town and in the Historical Village.  Both of these events are popular with out-of-town visitors.
> 
> Cheers!



That's the timeframe I'm looking at right now.


----------



## ThadS (Apr 26, 2010)

I would recommend Big Sky. I would recommend Fairmont as a second option. Glacier Park is awesome, but it is a long long way from Billings. We are talking over a day of driving each way. Montana is a big state. Big Sky is about 3 - 4 hours from Billings. There is a lot to do there, and I know that both Big Sky and Fairmont are traded through II.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2010)

ThadS said:


> I would recommend Big Sky. I would recommend Fairmont as a second option. Glacier Park is awesome, but it is a long long way from Billings. We are talking over a day of driving each way. Montana is a big state. Big Sky is about 3 - 4 hours from Billings. There is a lot to do there, and I know that both Big Sky and Fairmont are traded through II.




Thad, this thread is over a year old.  The OP has long since done her trip there.  But your advice is well taken.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2010)

A gentle suggestion - when you use the search function, always note the date of the thread before responding - this one is 15 mos. old.  You can find the date of the post in the blue bar right above the poster's name.


----------



## NWL (Apr 26, 2010)

Post #14 brought the thread to planning for Summer 2010.   

Cheers!


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 27, 2010)

*We had a great trip to Montana!*



Rene McDaniel said:


> We have to travel to Billings, Montana the first week of June for a wedding. Since we will have to spend a huge amount of money on airfares for the family I'm trying to see if we could somehow make a vacation of it, by adding a timeshare week somewhere, either the week before or the week afterwards.  (We've got several spacebanked weeks with RCI we need to use.)
> 
> Problem is:  we have already been to Yellowstone National Park and no one wants to go back there.  There are timeshares in Red Lodge, but the reviews are bad, and it doesn't sound like there would be much to do there.   Glacier National Park looks like it might be too far away, and it also sounds like they don't really open up and get things going until the end of June.
> 
> ...



Howdy again from the original poster!  Well, thought I'd add a post just to tell how the story ended. The information I received on Tug did help us with our vacation planning.

Although I started out doing an RCI search for the early June dates I needed, and matched to a resort in Whitefish, Montana.  Luckily, in doing some internet research about the resort, I found out that this was the shoulder season, and  we were able to rent a 2-bedroom + loft unit at the same resort, from someone who owned a condo there and was running a Spring special of $450/week.  (That RCI resort,  Ptarmigan Village, is mixed use -- so some units are timeshare and some are not).  So, even though we could have exchanged in with RCI, by the time I pay exchange fees ($179) + maintenance fees ($800)  -- I am out WAY more money than $450 bucks.  So, we just rented a week from an owner on vrbo.com (Vacation Rentals by Owner).

We found out that rental car drop fees were outrageous if we were to fly into the Glacier airport, then drop the car at Billings at the end of our trip.  So, we flew in and out of Billings.  Even though we were on the freeway, the 7 hour drive across Montana from Billings to Whitefish really spectacular.  Now, we totally understand the meaning of the license plates saying "Big Sky Montana".  The sky really did seem bigger, better, and more magnificent there.  How can that be?  

Anyways, being at Ptarmigan Village during the spring was really nice because we saw a few mama deer (doe) with their young on the property.  There was a salt lick near our unit, and plenty of the local deer came through.  That's a big deal for us because we never see wild deer here in San Diego.  We loved our unit, it was woodsy, comfy & had a huge patio & 3 levels.  Ptarmigan Village also has a nice indoor pool, popular outdoor jacuzzi & tennis courts that we used a couple of times.  The resort is very close to "Big Mountain" ski resort, but since it was late spring that place was absolutely DEAD.  

Whitefish is a pretty quiet little town.  They have a street market one day a week with a musician -- that was fun.  Other than that it was pretty quiet -- movies theaters ( $6/adult tix - wow), a bowling alley, a few restaurants -- for anything more than that you have to drive into Kalispell.  

Unfortunately, global warming made Glacier National Park a dissapointment for us.  We knew that the "Going to the Sun" road wouldn't be open yet, but we were looking forward to spending a day in the Lake McDonald area, but in about a half day we had covered it all.  Maybe we are just jaded because we had already exchanged 3 years earlier to the Canadian Rockies (those emerald-jade lakes near Banff and walking on the Columbia Icefield glacier are hard to beat!)  However, we did go back to West Glacier for a day to do some white-water rafting, which was very scenic and has some big-time white water rapids the first week of June.  We had originally considered staying over in West Glacier because there are some timeshares there, Glacier Wilderness Resort, and the cabins looked very cute.  But I am so glad we didn't. West Glacier looked pretty isolated, and really best for more the hearty, hiking, backpacking types -- which is not us.  Oh yes, and while we were there we ate lots and lots of huckleberries -  huckleberry pancakes, jam, muffins, taffy... you name it.  They are a little different than blueberries, and the thought of a wild, untame-able berry was kind of cool.

Overally, we had a pleasant, very scenic & relaxing week in Whitefish, then made the 7-hour trek back to Billings for a family wedding the following weekend.  But we enjoyed the Montana scenery so much, no one minded the long drive.  

--- Rene McDaniel


----------

